# Conectar amplificador en puente



## chinitos (Jun 26, 2006)

Hola mi problema es que tengo un amplificador de 4 canales de 600wath estable a dos oms tiene la caractaristica de ponerlo a 2 3 o 4 canales yo kiro conectar dos bajos qusiera ssaber si se puede conectar en brdget o si no como conectarlos para sacar el mejor rendimiento


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 9, 2006)

holas creo que tienes que ponerlo en 2 vias 1 por via y chequea si las impedancias de los parlantes coinciden con la etapa espero haberte ayudado salu2


----------

